# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Një enciklopedi shqiptare me gabime të turpshme

## Davius

*Akademia e Shkencave e Shqipërisë është duke përgatitur Fjalorin Enciklopedik Shqiptar. Dy vëllime tashmë janë botuar, tani pritet edhe i treti.*

Deri më sot, askush s'e ka vërejtur skandalin: dy vëllimet e para përmbajnë gabime të tmerrshme

Kur në fund të qershorit të këtij viti në Tiranë, u prezantuan dy vëllime të Fjalorit Enciklopedik Shqiptar (FESH), kryeredaktori i projektit, Emil Lafe, me ton entuziast deklaroi se bëhet fjalë për një "vepër që na bën ta njohim më mirë dhe ta duam më shumë atdheun tonë, historinë dhe kulturën tonë, veten tonë".

Pastaj, Lafe, i cili është profesor dhe doktor shkence, me patos pothuaj revolucionar, e cilësoi botimin e FESH-it si "ngjarje e shënuar në jetën shkencore të vendit tonë, por edhe të shkencës e të kulturës shqiptare në tërësi; fryt i një pune të gjatë kolektive; arritje e rëndësishme e Akademisë së Shkencave të Shqipërisë; dëshmi domethënëse e rolit të saj drejtues e organizues në veprimtarinë kërkimore-shkencore të vendit, të përgjegjësisë së saj shkencore kombëtare, të pavarësisë së kërkimit shkencor në kohën tonë dhe njëkohësisht, një dëshmi të aftësisë së kapaciteteve intelektuale, që janë formuar në strukturat e saj".


*"Zadar"? Zarë!*


Pas këtij vetëlavdërimi patetik, lexuesi mund të mendojë se Akademia e Shkencave e Shqipërisë po i prezanton opinionit shqiptar dhe ndërkombëtar një sasi gjithëpërfshirëse të dijes. Enciklopeditë synojnë të jenë gjithëpërfshirëse.

Ato nuk mund të jenë një grumbull i parregulluar i dijes, por një paraqitje e organizuar e informacionit të saktë. Enciklopeditë duhet të jenë vepra që "konsultohen", kur lexuesi dëshiron të mësojë diçka për fenomene, personalitete, ngjarje historike, arritje të teknikës etj. Mbi të gjitha, enciklopedia është sinonim i saktësisë.


Botimi i parë i Fjalorit Enciklopedik Shqiptar në vitin 1985 ka qenë i ngjyrosur me epitete ideologjike: Partia e Punës dhe shoku Enver Hoxha janë ngritur në qiell, ndërsa Gjergj Fishta dhe patriotë e intelektualë të tjerë me orientim perëndimor janë fyer si kolaboracionistë, tradhtarë, armiq të kombit. Botimi i ri i FESH-it është pastruar nga frazeologjia ideologjike.


Po ashtu janë hequr lavdërimet "i madh", "i shquar" dhe konstatime të ngjashme subjektive, të cilat në botimin e vitit 1985 kanë qenë të rezervuara veçanërisht për figura të Partisë Komuniste të Shqipërisë.


Sipas profesor Emil Lafes, në hartimin e 7200 zërave të Fjalorit Enciklopedik Shqiptar kanë punuar mbi një mijë (1 000!) specialistë nga Akademia e Shkencave të Shqipërisë, nga Akademia e Shkencave të Kosovës, nga Universiteti i Tiranës dhe i Prishtinës, si dhe nga institutet e ndryshme. Me botimin e vëllimit të tretë, i cili është duke u përgatitur, Fjalori Enciklopedik Shqiptar do të ketë 3 000 faqe.


Për fat të keq, një shikim i shpejtë dhe rastësor i dy vëllimeve të para të FESH-it nxjerr në sipërfaqe gabime të mëdha, pasaktësi të turpshme dhe parregullsi të ndryshme. Profesor Lafe thotë se ekipi i specialistëve ka punuar nën drejtimin e tij që nga viti 1999.


Por, me sa duket, as dhjetë vjet punë nuk u kanë mjaftuar dijetarëve nga Tirana dhe Prishtina për të formuluar zërat e Fjalorit Enciklopedik pa gabime trashanike. Fillojmë!
Në prezantimin që i bëhet Imzot Rrok Mirditës theksohet se ky klerik i kreu studimet në Zadar dhe pastaj kishte shërbyer në bashkësinë shqiptare në Bronz.


Autori i këtij zëri në FESH, me sa duket, nuk e di se Zadar në shqip është Zarë, një qytet në bregdetin kroat, ku jeton edhe një pakicë me origjinë shqiptare, arbëreshët e Zarës. Sa i përket toponimit Bronz, me gjasë fjala është për lagjen Bronx në veri të New York-ut. Apo hartuesi i këtij zëri mendon se Imzot Mirdita ka shërbyer në kohën e bronzit?

*
"Evropë" apo "Europë"?*


Në prezantimin e Kosovës bëhen disa gabime. Theksohet se Kosova gjendet në gadishullin ballkanik, por fjala gadishull njëherë shkruhet me "g" të madhe (G), herën tjetër me "g" të vogël (g). Pastaj nënvizohet se Kosova gjendet në kryqëzimin e rrugëve tokësore që shpien për në Serbi dhe në Europën Qendrore.


E vërteta është se autostrada E-75, e cila lidh Europën Perëndimore me Greqinë dhe Turqinë kalon pranë Preshevës, pra përtej kufirit të Kosovës. Edhe vija hekurudhore kalon andej.


Në pjesën e tekstit, ku flitet mbi eskalimin e gjendjes në Kosovë në fund të viteve '80-të, thuhet se Sllobodan Millosheviqi përfaqësonte krahun më ekstremist në kreun partiak dhe shtetëror të Serbisë. Me këtë rast harrohen ekstremistë edhe më të mëdhenj se Millosheviqi, siç kanë qenë Vojisllav Shesheli, Vuk Drashkoviqi dhe Arkani.


*Sipas Fjalorit Enciklopedik Shqiptar më 15 janar 1999 "ndodhi" masakra e Reçakut. Ky formulim implikon se masakra në fshatin Reçak ka ndodhur si fenomen natyror dhe jo si pasojë e një aksioni të policisë serbe.*


Në FESH-in e Emil Lafes herë shkruhet "Evropë" dhe herë "Europë". Lexuesi nuk e ka të qartë se cili nocion gjeografik është i saktë. Po ashtu edhe emrat e personaliteteve të huaja herë shkruhen në origjinal, herë transkriptohen në shqip. Për shembull: M. Ahtisaari (origjinal) dhe Bernard Kushner (transkriptim në shqip).


Ose: Gelsenkirchen (origjinal), Vyrzburg (transkriptim gjysmak në shqip, sepse do duhej të ishte Vyrcburg). Zoti Lafe, zonja Akademi: a ka rregull sa i përket transkriptimit të emrave të huaj në gjuhën shqipe?

*"Negros"? Negroc! "Patos"?*


Vargu i gabimeve vazhdon: Trevën e Gollakut në Kosovë Fjalori Enciklopedik Shqiptar e quan "Gollapi". Në fjalor mund të gjeni edhe këtë konstatim: "Nga 7 maji 1992 nisi botimi në Zvicër i gazetave 'Bota sot' e 'Rilindja' dhe më pas 'Zëri i Kosovës'".


E vërteta është kështu: "Bota sot" ka filluar të botohet në vitin 1995, gazeta "Rilindja" më 12 shkurt 1945, ndërsa botimi i edicionit të jashtëm filloi në maj të vitit 1992, në qytezën Zofingen të Zvicrës. Skandaloze është të shkruhet se gazeta "Zëri i Kosovës" filloi të botohej në vitet '90-të, kur dihet se kjo gazetë nisi të publikohej në qershor të vitit 1982 në Gjermani, me teknikën që e kishte lënë Jusuf Gërvalla.


Në FESH gabimisht është shkruar edhe emri i majës malore në Slloveni: "Trigllov" në vend të Trigllav. Një ndër gabimet më zbavitëse është ky: Thuhet se Jakup Krasniqi, kryetari aktual i Kuvendit të Kosovës, është lindur në fshatin "Negros".


Fjala është për katundin Negroc, i cili pas luftës së fundit nga ekspertët patriotikë të toponomastikës, është pagëzuar me toponimin Fatos. Ndonjë lexues pa njohuri të mëdha gjeografike mund të mendojë se "Negros" është ndonjë rezervat indianësh në Kosovë.


(Përndryshe Jakup Krasniqi është njëri prej formuluesve të Fjalorit Enciklopedik Shqiptar; autorë të tjerë nga Kosova janë Emin Kabashi, Shyqri Galica, Jusuf Bajraktari, Rexhep Hoti etj. Por, në 21 redaksi, të cilat kanë qenë përgjegjëse dhe kanë punuar për hartimin e FESH-it, nuk ka marrë pjesë asnjë autor nga Kosova).


Ecim më tutje nëpër Fjalorin Enciklopedik Shqiptar. Pasaktësia e radhës është kjo: thuhet se Sllobodan Millosheviqi iu dorëzua gjykatës së Hagës më 29 qershor 2001.


Jo, zoti Lafe dhe llafazanë të tjerë me alamet tituj e grada shkencore, e vërteta është se Millosheviqi u transferua në burgun e Organizatës së Kombeve të Bashkuara (OKB) në Hagë më 28 qershor 2001 - në përvjetorin e Betejës së Kosovës (1389) dhe në përvjetorin e fjalimit të tij luftënxitës në Gazimestan (1989).


Sipas FESH-it komunisti shkodran Jordan Misja ka jetuar nga viti 1911 deri më 942. Kjo i bie sikur Misja të ketë jetuar prapthi në kuptimin kohor. Për Gjergj Fishtën thuhet se studioi në seminaret dhe institutet françeskane në Sutjekë (të Bosnjës). E saktë është: Sutjeskë!


*Përdhosja e një projekti*


Përveç gabimeve të shumta, vlerën e FESH-it e zvetënon dukshëm edhe përgatitja e dobët grafike. Parathënia është shkruar me llojin e shkrimit Times New Roman, gjë që është e pazakonshme jo vetëm për enciklopedi. Për vepra të tilla rëndom përdoren lloje më inventive shkrimi. Cilësia e fotografive është skandaloze, madje fytyrat e disa personaliteteve as që dallohen.


Përgjegjësia për të gjitha këto gabime, dështime dhe formulime skandaloze bie mbi doktorin e shkencës Emil Lafe dhe akademikë, profesorë e shkencëtarë të tjerë nga Tirana dhe Prishtina, të cilët me dembelizmin dhe fodullëkun e tyre kanë përdhosur një projekt interesant, siç është hartimi i Fjalorit Enciklopedik Shqiptar.


Natyrisht nuk duhet pasur iluzione se dijetarët nga Tirana e Prishtina mund t'i ofrojnë opinionit të interesuar një enciklopedi, e cila u afrohet simotrave të saj në Evropë (Encyclopædia Britannica, L'Encyclopédie Universelle Larousse, Brockhaus Enzyklopädie, Enciclopedia universal ilustrada europeo-americana). Por, edhe për rrethanat ballkanike, gabimet në Fjalorin Enciklopedik Shqiptar, të botuar së fundi në Tiranë, janë të papranueshme.

SHEKULLI

----------


## AnaH_M

edhe 2019 ta siu mjafton qe te prezentohen paa gabime,kryesorja kan ber pun 10 vjecare

----------


## Bamba

Nuk ka enciklopedi pa gabime...

----------


## dritek7

o qa njerezit jan ne krye te puneve te ketij vendi mos tju vij cudi se 1 dit dhe Shqiperis do ja ndrrojn emnin...do ta quajn Tropoj a Bathore ndoshta me mir...

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> Nuk ka enciklopedi pa gabime...


Keto gabime nuk tolerohen as te nje liber proze per femij, se jo te jen ne nje fjalor enciklopedik. Si mendon ti kur "elita" e shoqeris shqipetare siq jan Akademiket te bejn kesi lloj gabimesh elementar, cka pret me shum ti...

----------


## kepiroti

Akademi ?
Pse e kena pas nonji here akademi ne re ? a kta akademikt e leshit... ka me tregu koha se kush jan kta legena

----------


## Testim

> Vargu i gabimeve vazhdon: Trevën e Gollakut në Kosovë Fjalori Enciklopedik Shqiptar e quan "Gollapi". Në fjalor mund të gjeni edhe këtë konstatim: "Nga 7 maji 1992 nisi botimi në Zvicër i gazetave 'Bota sot' e 'Rilindja' dhe më pas 'Zëri i Kosovës'".


Gabime paska plot, por në këtë rast gabimi gjendet pikërisht te Gollaku, sepse ky është përshtatje serbe e merit shqip Gallap.

----------


## OROSHI

Per sa kohe qe Enciklopedine Shqiptare do ta bejne njerez matufe me moral njerezor te dyshuar,kshu do jete!

Mund te na i postoje dikush emrat e krijuesve?

----------


## gerrard73

Faktikisht gabime te tilla gjen edhe neper gazeta, por te gjesh tek enciklopedia eshte e pafalshme. Per mendimin tim emrat e njerzeve duhen shkruar ashtu siç jane ne gjuhen e tyre origjinale te vendit nga vijne. Ndersa fjala Europe apo Evrope, eshte nje gabim qe as pjesa me e madhe e gazetareve nuk jane ne gjendje t'a stabilizojne. Ne te gjithe pothuajse per komoditet themi Europe, por fjala e sakte eshte Evrope. Kjo ben pjese me shume ne bastardhimin e gjuhes shqipe, qe pergjegjesit kryesor jane ashtuquajturit intelektual.
Shumica e njerzeve si ne Shqiperi por edhe ne vendet prendimore nuk e njohin mire gjuhen e tyre. Gjuha shqipe sot gjendet ne nje moment mjaft delikat, dhe idete per shrimin e saje jane shume konfuze. Pastaj jetojme edhe ne nje periudhe ku kemi nje boshllek intelektualesh, dhe nga ana tjeter shteti nuk ben asgje. Dhe kjo eshte vetem nje nga shume problemet shqiptare. Problemit te gjuhes mund t'i bashkangjitet problemi i shkruarjes se historise.........dhe shume e shume probleme te tjera.

----------


## Harudi

> "Evropë" apo "Europë"?


Emërtimi i Europës në Evropë e gjejmë në faqen 196 të Fjalorit Enciklopedik.
Sipas përpiluesëve të fjalorit ,tashti Euros duhet thënë EVRO a po?
Fjala është për paran që e përdorin dhe emetojne shumë shtete europiane.

Ndërsa në faqen 19 të Fjalorit Enciklopedik gjejmë edhe këtë mangësi ose të mos them injorancë.
Fjala është për Akademik Fehmi Agani:

*Agani Fehmi (?-1999)*
Po vërehet që i mungon viti i lindjes për shkak të mosdijes apo injorancës së përpiluesëve të këti Fjalori,sikurse i mungon edhe fotografia.

Edhe pas vitit 1999 paskan munguar informacionet (apo injoronca) e përpiluesëve të Fjalorit rreth personaliteteve të ndryshme të Kosovës,që me një telefonatë të thjeshtë apo e-mail dërguar cilit do institucion në Kosovës do t'a zgjidhnin këtë "problem" ,vitin e lindjes së prof Aganit dhe një foto të tij.

Biografia dhe historiati i punës të prof Aganit,mezi arrin katër rreshta në këtë Fjalor.
Derisa menjëherë më poshtë shkruhet më shumë biografi për një farë,Aksakov,Sergej Timofievic.shkrimtar rus!!!


Ka edhe plot të meta të tjera në të dhënat për personalitete,vende,monumente historike/kombëtare,sport,kulturë etj kur bëhet fjalë për viset dhe shqiptarët jashtë kufinjëve të Shqipërisë....

më shumë tjetër herë...

----------


## deqanas

transkriptimi i emrave te "huaj" ndodh diku tjeter ne bote, apo vetem tek shqiptaret?

kjo eshte dicka qe me ben shum nervoz, sidomos kur shiqoj lajmet ne tv-kanalet shqiptare dhe "masakrohen" emrat e huaj!

gabimet qe i gjen njeriu ne gazeta dhe libra te shkruara ne gjuhen shqipe... nuk e di nese jan per te qeshur apo per te qare?!?

kur shoh keso marrezira gazetareske dhe akademike (sic eshte ky shembulli me keto enciklopedi) dhe behem nervoz une qe kam vetem kater vite shkolle ne gjuhen shqipe (pasi me vone emigrova ne gjermani), pyes veten se si ju duket atyre qe kuptojne - dhe cka eshte me e rendesishmja - VLERESOJNE drejtshkrimin e gjuhes shqipe??


ps: te pergezoj per temen e qelluar, davius!

----------

